# Critique Please...



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Just for fun, I NEVER plan to show. I thought it would be a good learning experience for me. So please critique my dog! Also if you need different pictures let me know. My 9 year old took these for me. They are NOT great. Hopefully you can see enough though...



















We didn't get anything usable of his other side. I'll wait for Hubby


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Ladybug,
Your post may have been overlooked. Thought I would suggest to you to PM some of the forum members with these pics for a critique.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hi there dont want tto offend you and im not the most experenced person in poodles...

but to me it looks like his top line isnt staight ie swayed back and he doesnt have good turn of hock either saying that tho i may be all wrong and its just the way his hair is cur maybe the more experenced ppl like C brand will see this


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I thought it would be fun to see what people had to say. I love my dog, he is neutered and I plan to do Obedience and possibly rallies with him, but conformation is always interesting to me!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Since you asked this is what i see

No straight topline due to high rear ( he or she ?) 
Low tail set , long in body has a short neck and looks to have a broad skull. 
The neck looks like its an ewe neck. 

Im not sure on the rear since the dog is over stretched in the first picture. It looks like it could be correct but could use more turn in the stifle to make it look better. The feet are catty also.

The ear set and ear leather look fine to me. The color looks great nice and inky 

Here is a good reference of the standard here 
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/breedstandard.htm


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pretty dog

Were you looking for idea's on how to cut him or did you already do it? I don't think he looks that bad -BLACK is hard to see.

There are some great groomers on here that will share I am sure. 

I like a fuller leg, not tapered.

EDIT -OK after Roxy posted I got it! It's Monday....


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

O I forgot to say get some back rear shots and front shots, also front shots of the head and see if you can stack the dog with out being over stretched.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Great! Thanks so much! I do know the breed standard, have read and read and read it. But it ever so much more helpful to me to have someone tell me with my OWN dog. LOL I learn better that way.

What are catty feet?

I absolutely agree that he has a broad head. And I think he is butt high as well. I would think that would contribute to the sway back?

Thanks again!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Roxy did a great job. In the end though, it is hard to really tell conformation without putting hands on a dog because it is hard to tell what is grooming and what is dog.

*Good*
Inky Black color
looks like a nice coat
toes are short and nicely arched 
Good depth of chest (is that hair or does chest go down to elbow?)
good layback (? does the shoulder go back so that it is above elbow)
good ear set with nice long leathers

*What I'd fix*
Long in body
short neck
very low tail set
low tuck up (again hair?)
high in rear 
dippy topline 
heavy, lippy head
ewe neck (?)

Things that are hard to evaluate because of grooming:

length of hock
angle of stifle
angle of upper arm
straight in stifle


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you! A few questions...

What is a lippy head?
Low tuck up? 

Agreed that he has a low tail set and a long body. This is proving to be VERY helpful! Thanks so much!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ladybug said:


> Thank you! A few questions...
> 
> What is a lippy head?
> Low tuck up?
> ...


The lips on a Poodle's face are supposed to be tight against the muzzle. They should not hang down or be flappy. 

A poodle should be deep in the chest (i.e the chest should hang down to the level of the elbow). As the torso moves back towards the hip, it should sweep up at the loin. I think this tight tuck up makes a Poodle agile and flexible. Plus, it is pretty and stylish.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am not an expert but to me the most obvious faults are the tail positioning - it is really too low and curves up and is not leveled with head .

Body is too long and and the top- line sags. 

I think that front legs could be longer "taller" - or back should be lower - butt is higher than front. 

Hooks could be more pronounced also. 

Chest should be deeper. 

He is not a show dog - but a VERY nice and beautiful dog anyway : ))))) !!!!!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed! Thanks so much you guys! I got the book, "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" today, finally! It is an awesome book with very helpful drawings of good and bad. That's totally helpful to me. I can REALLY see these things on Gentry with your guys' help and then the book's drawings as well. 

Thanks so much! This has been a great learning experience for me


----------

